# Any creative ways to get from harriman to bear without breaking the law



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

heard the police are getting stricter on cyclists using the segment quick before the trooper gets you. any other options?


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

how short does it have to be to be creative? Google Maps is giving me route 6 to 283 to Mine road down to 9w. That is 16 mile and lots O climbing.

Is it ok to go the other way? From Bear to Harriman? I've always just assumed both ways were illegal.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cnardone said:


> how short does it have to be to be creative? Google Maps is giving me route 6 to 283 to Mine road down to 9w. That is 16 mile and lots O climbing.
> 
> Is it ok to go the other way? From Bear to Harriman? I've always just assumed both ways were illegal.


Route 6? You can't bike on that


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I guess that explains why I've never seen a rider on 6!!! It has a nice shoulder.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I assume you're talking about linking the Harriman and Bear Mountain segments of 7 Lakes Dr.

The only way I know of (other than going down Kanawauke/Gate Hill Rd to 9W and up 9W to Bear Mtn park) is to go around the circle where 7 Lakes Dr, US 6 and the PIP meet and then go up the PIP. 

The only other recommendation I would have is to get a Harriman/Bear Mtn trail map (the NY/NJ Trail Conference makes it) and try riding on a trail. There are some old carriage roads in the park that might be doable on a CX bike or similar, though I don't know if there are any that link the two parks. I've hiked in Harriman and Bear, but I've never been on a trail linking the two. I did hike from Tompkin's cove (parked at the end of the road that spurs off of the climb from Mott Farm Rd up to Cedar Flats rd - Google Maps calls it Queensboro rd) to Tiorati Circle, crossing the Palisades, and some of that hike was on an old carriage road. 

Are the cops stopping people from riding on the grass alongside the PIP? That's what I've done, although that only works when the ground is relatively dry. I can understand why they don't want bikes on the PIP, besides it being illegal.

I've heard some people talk about riding on Rte. 6 west of the circle, but I've never seen anyone riding that way and I, personally, wouldn't ride on that road, despite the wide shoulder.


--------------------------


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it's bullsh*t that we have to get tickets for trying to enjoy a sliver of green pasture just outside of NYC, while other states are pouring big dollars into cycling infrastructure. 

In the past I went around the traffic circle and then quickly crossed the PIP and took first exit which spits you out right at the foot of Bear. Not for the faint of heart and obviously not entirely safe.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

If there is no legal way, and they're handing out tickets, someone needs to sue the state. There should be a cross bridge like there is for the AT on the Thruway.

Technically Seven Lakes Drive continues past the circle and into Bear Mountain, seems like a lawyer should be able to find some support there.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

DrSmile said:


> If there is no legal way, and they're handing out tickets, someone needs to sue the state. There should be a cross bridge like there is for the AT on the Thruway.
> 
> Technically Seven Lakes Drive continues past the circle and into Bear Mountain, seems like a lawyer should be able to find some support there.


It might be tough to establish that the lack of a direct link causes harm or significant inconvenience to cyclists. There hundreds of miles of comparable roads in the area available for cycling. 

Yes, it sucks that there is no direct link between Harriman and Bear Mountain that is accessible by cycling. OTOH, it does give you two rides instead of one - the Harriman ride and the Bear Mountain ride. 

There: lemons to lemonade - nailed it. 


-----------------


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW I am not sure if this has already been stated, but just in case.
There is a legal way to get from Bear to Herriman, but it's a one way bridge so you can't link Herriman to Bear (well without getting on the PIP for like 50 feet)


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

trener1 said:


> BTW I am not sure if this has already been stated, but just in case.
> There is a legal way to get from Bear to Herriman, but it's a one way bridge so you can't link Herriman to Bear (well without getting on the PIP for like 50 feet)


Wonder how hikers do it?
Just created a strava route that gets me from Arden to Peekskill instead of Garrison. Only cost me a little over ten miles. Could have whittled it down another mile or so but there are certain roads I just prefer


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I created a new route that takes me from Arden Valley Road to the Peekskill train station not doing the illegal crossing. I wound up back-tracking across Tiorati brook Road, through Lake Welch and down 106 making a left on Gatehill and approaching 9W near the Cove deli via Wayne Avenue. Most of the miles after Lake Welch were pure downhill but it did add lots of miles and climbing which is sort of good except that on a weekend the 9w approach to Bear tends to get busier with traffic


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

deleted


----------

